# Gerard Roofing Products



## m1roofing

We went to a Tradeshow Expo recently and came across the Gerard Stone Coated Steel Roofs. We were impressed with the durability and workability aspects. After speaking with the rep, it seems it's more prevalent in the West/Mid-West, and is starting to make it's way to the South/East sides of the US.

I wanted to see if anyone had performed installations with their products, and what sort of experiences they had with it.

Thanks,

Matt
The M1 Roofing Group
Charlotte, NC Roofing
www.m1roofing.com


----------



## Grumpy

Spam 3 forums, or more, with the same post word for word... and you say you don't work for Gerard LOL. Spam.


----------



## MGP Roofing

I've never done a whole roof, only an extension and a few repairs, removing chimneys etc from this kind of roof. My parents have one that was done in 1988. Still in good condition, only issue is some of the nails are working loose. Thats in an inland area with cold, wet winters and hot summers. It is the Gerard Tuffcoat tile design http://www.gerardroofs.co.nz/profile_and_finish/gerard_tuffcoat_tile.aspx The various shake/shingle designs are also good, the Colortile design is far too prone to being dented when walked upon, this is a common cause of failure for this particular tile.
They do takle a lot longer to install than asphalt shingles. I know this because I was able to time us doing a asphalt roof while at the same time a Gerard Carona Shake roof was installed across the street. 4 days for us, ply and shingles on a flat roof to pitched roof conversion, when we were done, the roof across the street was not anywhere near finished and the installers had worked longer days also Saturday AND Sunday! 
Here, the going rates for installing these make it not worth the trouble, thats why I've never done one.


----------



## m1roofing

*Re:*

Those were our thoughts as well, that any maintenance that might have to be performed on the roof once installed could lead to bending and aesthetic issues, especially if using the batten system to be more energy efficient. Also, like you said the amount of time it takes from a contractor's standpoint, as opposed to just using a high grade architectural shingle. Seems like a good product, but probably wouldn't be our first choice, unless the property owners are just dead-set on it. I've actually posted on a few of the roofing forums wondering about the product, and out of the three or four your the first response, which was a surprise since the rep made it out that the product was really starting to pick up some momentum. Thanks for your input, it reinforced some of our thoughts on the product.


----------

